
Show HN: Web code editor with live help from expert developers - lucianaheuko
https://habemus.io/learn.html
======
lucianaheuko
Hey there,

Our online code editor for web development has an integrated chat channel.
It's a nice combo tool for frontend devs that are creating a project and need
some help during the process.

Works on Chrome and FF.

------
bbcbasic
Neat idea

